# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  worki pod oczami operacja

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
Dziewczyny byłam ostatnio na operacji usuwania worków pod oczami za pomocą blepharoplastyki połączonej z działaniem lasera. Polecam. Pozbyłam się w końcu tego problemu. 
Całkiem inaczej teraz wygladam, aż się zaczęłam sobie podobac ;-)
A o to krótki opis takiego zabiegu: odbywa się we wnętrzu dolnej powieki, wykonywane są nacięcia skóry, potem usuwanie tłuszczu metodą potocznie nazywaną „graftingiem” i w końcu wycinanie nadmiaru skóry. 
Usuwane są zmarszczki wokół oczu, skóra zostaniej odmłodzona wokół oczu i zostaja równiez usuniete wszelkie przebarwienia. Do zabiegu używany jest laser frakcyjny, który działa na zasadzie odmładzającego peelingu.

----------


## focus9

Z tego co napisałaś wynika że ta metoda może być tez skuteczna przy usuwaniu zmarszczek pod oczami. Ciesze się że zabieg u ciebie przebiegł pomyślnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a gdzie Pani wykonywała ten zabieg?

----------


## Monika69

Popieram temat. Sama tez jestem po takim zabiegu i wyglądam zdecydowanie lepiej.Zabieg był robiony w ArtClinique i jak najbardziej wszystko było w porządku .

----------


## BeataD

Widzę, że temat zamknięty w 2011r!  Chce poddać  się usunięciu worków pod oczami w tym roku.Boję się tym bardziej że po konsultacji u pani doktor odradziła mi twierdząc że mam zbyt cienką skórę  i mogę nie domykać oczu po takim zabiegu! Proszę o radę i adres dobrej kliniki,  z problemem tzw. worków borykam się od dzieciństwa, bardzo chciałabym pozbyć się tego defektu!

----------


## AcupOfTea

Odświeżam !!!Moja mama miała worki pod oczami. cześć skóry dało sie usunąć, ale niestety i tak nadal te worki ma. Nie dało się tego całkiem wyeliminować U mnie z kolei jest problem z doliną łez i zamierzam cokolwiek z tym zrobić, jakies wypełnianie kwasem czy coś. Miała któraś z Was może ? Wiele czytałam na temat preparatu Restylane, który jest bardzo bezpiecznym kwasem i jest już 20 lat na rynku. ktoś coś ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

też już kiedyś myślałam, ze operacja to będzie jedyna metoda na worki pod oczami, ale potem w aptece kupiłam sobie krem pod oczy remescar i wiecie co? Nie musiałam iść na żaden zabieg, bo ten kosmetyk świetnie zniwelował te cienie.

----------


## gingerka

Żadne kremy na worki pod oczami nie pomogą. A wiem to dlatego bo moja przyjaciółka je miała. Co do opadających powiek to ja jestem po takim zabiegu jak blefaroplastyka w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka w Warszawie. Nie mam wreszczie takiego smutnego wyrazu twarzy i nie mam kompleksów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak to nie ? Mi po długotrwałym stosowaniu konkretnie pomógł remescar jak koleżance wyżej, tylko trzeba na to czasu, a nie oczekiwać efektów od razu.

----------


## STAyWhile

Z tego co słyszałam to sa różnego rodzaju kremy, żele na worki ale one nie zmniejsza  w żadnym wypadku tychże worków:P ja mam dolinę łez. takze worków nie mam ale za to zmarszczki się robią. I trzeba coś z tym zrobić. Będę miała wypełniane je kwasem hialuronowym - Restylane. Tak mi przynajmniej lekarz radzi, że niby preparat bardzo w porządku , bezpieczny i wiele lat już jest na rynku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja bym jeszcze zastanowiła się nad operacją i spróbowała jeszcze kupić  krem remescar na worki pod oczami, mi też pomógł zniwelować je tylko potrzeba czasu i systematycznie smarować, choć krem ma szybkie działanie i jest skuteczny.

----------

